# What is the difference between a Vermeer BC 1230 A and a BC 1230?



## TexasCedar (Nov 25, 2011)

I am new to wood chipping. I am in the process of buying a BC 1230A. I have noticed the A letter on several Vermeer series of chippers. Just wondering what the A designation represents?


----------



## emr (Nov 26, 2011)

Pretty sure that just means Autofeed. From my experiences, the Autofeed system on Vermeer chippers works like crap. Don't let the "A" affect your decision to buy a chipper or not.


----------



## TexasCedar (Nov 27, 2011)

That makes sense. Thanks


----------



## flushcut (Nov 27, 2011)

In defense my autofeed on my 1400 works just fine. Check the bearings before buying and all the other wearable parts.


----------



## deevo (Nov 27, 2011)

flushcut said:


> In defense my autofeed on my 1400 works just fine. Check the bearings before buying and all the other wearable parts.



Yep, mine works flawlessly and pulls brush/wood in all day long! If you don't believe me, come on by and test it out for yourself!:tongue2:


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Nov 17, 2012)

TX Cedar, 
Did you buy the 1230 chipper? How does it do on larger stuff? how does it tow? I just bought a 2002 1230A with a rebuilt turbo perkins dsl. and havent had it on a job yet, ran some light 3" and less live oak thruogh it that I had on the stumpgrinder trailer from a small street clearance and liked the way it fed but did leave some stringers, I ran a vermeer BC1600 chunk and duck for 8 years and got used to throwing the brush at it raaaaap/// so the hyd feed was nice on the little bunch stuff,just wondering how the extra 1600lbs is going to lug my fuso, and how it does on larger stuff, before I had to cutt every thing just right so as not to stall the machine, am hoping it will be less problem with the Auto Feed II,
Thanks Paul


----------



## TexasCedar (Nov 18, 2012)

ROPECLIMBER said:


> TX Cedar,
> Did you buy the 1230 chipper? How does it do on larger stuff? how does it tow? I just bought a 2002 1230A with a rebuilt turbo perkins dsl. and havent had it on a job yet, ran some light 3" and less live oak thruogh it that I had on the stumpgrinder trailer from a small street clearance and liked the way it fed but did leave some stringers, I ran a vermeer BC1600 chunk and duck for 8 years and got used to throwing the brush at it raaaaap/// so the hyd feed was nice on the little bunch stuff,just wondering how the extra 1600lbs is going to lug my fuso, and how it does on larger stuff, before I had to cutt every thing just right so as not to stall the machine, am hoping it will be less problem with the Auto Feed II,
> Thanks Paul



Mine works great! I bought it from two states over from a farm tractor and equipment business who is a Vermeer dealer. When it got here it went straight to my local Vermeer dealer for fluid change and new knives. I had them check all tolerances and adjust to factory specs where needed.

Due to a battle with cancer I just recently started using the machine. I am 69 and retired and I operate the chipper myself so it doesn't get the hours commercial operators would put on it. It has clocked 15 hours since I started using it.

For my needs it serves me well. I try to only chip green wood, mostly Ash Juniper and some Live Oak. With the feed roller speed set at halfway the auto feed doesn't engage often but does a great job when it does. Eight inch tree trunks are about the largest material I have put thru it so far and it just inhaled them. It seems to like tree trunks best. The wood chips are about an inch square and 1/8" thick.

The really small ends of branches about a quarter inch or less in dia occasionally get by the knives. The size when they come out the shoot will be 6" to a foot long and no larger than a 1/4" around. This is not problematic for me since my chipped material is used for roads on my place and for walkways between my raised beds in my garden.

Would I buy this machine again......yes.

Good luck with your machine and happy chipping.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Nov 18, 2012)

*Thanks,*



TexasCedar said:


> Mine works great! I bought it from two states over from a farm tractor and equipment business who is a Vermeer dealer. When it got here it went straight to my local Vermeer dealer for fluid change and new knives. I had them check all tolerances and adjust to factory specs where needed.
> 
> Due to a battle with cancer I just recently started using the machine. I am 69 and retired and I operate the chipper myself so it doesn't get the hours commercial operators would put on it. It has clocked 15 hours since I started using it.
> 
> ...



The small stringers my left were about the same the feed was on fast though the knob is broke and havent tried turning it down with plires or somthing may need to set the bed knif closer too, does it have 2 batteries mine has one and cheap thin auto parts store cables with the clamp on cheap batt terminals and it really grunts to start, only came with a 665 cca batt, was going to up grade to a big 65 series 1100 cca like my old dodge diesel had if it will fit, and get some heavier cables made too,
Paul
PS did you use Vermeer in San Antonio an what did they charge to go through the Knives etc.


----------

